
Show HN: Pixpit.com a fast and mobile friendly aggregate of /r/funny - rezashirazian
http://www.pixpit.com
======
rezashirazian
Little note about pixpit:

My fiancé recently showed me a picture on her Instagram feed. It was a
Chihuahua behind a pizza with the caption “Yes I’m into fitness, fitness whole
pizza in my mouth.”

She had recently discovered 9GAG on Instagram and was loving it. As for me, I
tend to lurk around /r/funny for my daily fix of dank memes and funny cats, so
I’m usually a few days ahead of what shows up on 9GAG. I tried to introduce
her to reddit but she thought it was too much work and decided to stay with
9GAG on Instagram.

I thought to myself, how much work would it be to clone 9GAG. To create a feed
that automatically updates off reddit and shows it on a platform that's very
much like Instagram. Turns out, not much work at all. The good folks at reddit
allow you to grab a JSON format of everything on the site. All you have to do
is end your requesting url with “.json”. It’s awesome. This made the hardest
part, aggregating data from reddit, rather trivial.

The result is Pixpit.com. An auto updating feed of /r/funny that's fast,
mobile friendly and ad-free. Redditor seem to like it as well
[https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/46c2v5/90_of_my_mobi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/46c2v5/90_of_my_mobile_reddit_experience/d03yado?context=3)

Pixpit also creates 20 image albums at the end of the night so whenever you're
done with the main feed, the shuffle button up top throws you into a random
album from the past.

Check it out and let me know what you think :)

~~~
returnbuyer
You could go a step further and try posting these to an instagram account that
she can follow.

If I'm not mistaken there are solutions for automated image posting to insta.

